# Two tv's, one cable box



## ajsgolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Family member has a TV connected to a cable box inside their den. On the outside of the house they installed a smart TV which is connected to a wall mount on the wall outside their den. I believe the contractor only installed an outlet on that wall so no run was made for an HDMI connection. They don't want to have to add an additional cable box. Is there any way to wirelessly connect the outside TV to the cable box inside that den without having to run any cables from the new TV? If there is any hardware that needs to connect to the cable box inside the den that is fine since that won't need to run through any walls. Just wondering if there is any way to accomplish this for the new TV. Not sure of the model TV just yet, can probably get that information later today.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

ajsgolf said:


> Family member has a TV connected to a cable box inside their den. On the outside of the house they installed a smart TV which is connected to a wall mount on the wall outside their den. I believe the contractor only installed an outlet on that wall so no run was made for an HDMI connection. They don't want to have to add an additional cable box. Is there any way to wirelessly connect the outside TV to the cable box inside that den without having to run any cables from the new TV? If there is any hardware that needs to connect to the cable box inside the den that is fine since that won't need to run through any walls. Just wondering if there is any way to accomplish this for the new TV. Not sure of the model TV just yet, can probably get that information later today.


If they have internet service and the new smart TV has Roku they can get most TV stations through Roku and not need a cable. If the TV isn't equipped with Roku you can add it or use a different brand like Firestick. Others here are WAY more knowledgeable than I so hang around for better options.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I doubt there is any wireless way to achieve connection between a TV and cable box, but as Mike suggested use an alternative streaming service to get a great deal of internet stuff. Otherwise it is 1" drill time.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

We’ve just installed a wall-mount TV in a location where there is no practical way to house any equipment or run data cables, so the only connection to the TV is the power cable. Right now we’re just using the Wifi capabilities, which does most of what we want. I have been looking at these units, though, which would enable me to send a signal from a remotely located box (cable, etc.) to the TV.

In the situation that you describe there will be the added complication that the cable box signal will display on both TVs concurrently, and how to control a cable box in another room while watching the outdoor TV.

Chris


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree with Chris, if it is CABLE, another cable box is needed for independent channel selection. If it is satellite, another LNB will be needed at the dish as well as another RG cable.


----------



## ajsgolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Chris616 said:


> We’ve just installed a wall-mount TV in a location where there is no practical way to house any equipment or run data cables, so the only connection to the TV is the power cable. Right now we’re just using the Wifi capabilities, which does most of what we want. I have been looking at these units, though, which would enable me to send a signal from a remotely located box (cable, etc.) to the TV.
> 
> In the situation that you describe there will be the added complication that the cable box signal will display on both TVs concurrently, and how to control a cable box in another room while watching the outdoor TV.
> 
> Chris


That’s exactly what would probably work, those units you’re looking at. In speaking with the owner who has that setup they don’t care if both TVs change stations at the same time. Thanks so much. I’ll look into those units.


----------



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

Is the Cable box Comcast?
With Comcast, the first 4K TV has the cable box with DVR. All other 4K TV after that are wireless (WiFi) or Ethernet. Comcast will supply the second wireless/ethernet box.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm in the process of cutting the cord so to speak. I put an antenna in the attic for the one in my attached garage and I get 64 channels over the air. Put one in the attic for mom-in-law's TV in her room this morning. It get 70 plus channels which is way more than she needs. $250.00 a month is crazy. I can stream everything I want thru Roku.


----------



## ajsgolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Let it Snow said:


> Is the Cable box Comcast?
> With Comcast, the first 4K TV has the cable box with DVR. All other 4K TV after that are wireless (WiFi) or Ethernet. Comcast will supply the second wireless/ethernet box.


The box is Optimum so guessing that wouldn’t be an option.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Would something like this or this work?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Depends on the Distance, a simple HDMI Splitter (single in - dual or more out) will work.
Combine that with a Dinky-link for the Remote, and you are good to go.
I have a DirecTV Recorder in one of my Bedrooms, and three TV's connected. I can control the DVR from any Room.
Edit: Yes, each TV can only display the same Channel.
Cheers,


----------



## ajsgolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Deja-vue said:


> Depends on the Distance, a simple HDMI Splitter (single in - dual or more out) will work.
> Combine that with a Dinky-link for the Remote, and you are good to go.
> I have a DirecTV Recorder in one of my Bedrooms, and three TV's connected. I can control the DVR from any Room.
> Edit: Yes, each TV can only display the same Channel.
> Cheers,


Can you provide me with links to the exact products you purchased? Thank you.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Splitter:









Amazon.com: Cable Matters 4 Port 4K HDMI Splitter 4K Resolution Ready : Electronics


Buy Cable Matters 4 Port 4K HDMI Splitter 4K Resolution Ready: Splitters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Dinky link:








Amazon.com: Xantech DL95K Universal Dinky Link Extended Range IR Kit : Electronics


Amazon.com: Xantech DL95K Universal Dinky Link Extended Range IR Kit : Electronics



smile.amazon.com


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

This used to be so easy back in the day. Little tougher with today's technology and security features.


----------



## medsark (Dec 1, 2021)

Strangely, they didn't make way for the HDMI connection. Maybe you should discuss this issue with your contractor as well, and I find this situation absurd. You paid your money and didn't receive the proper result. They should fix this, or at least return the money that you paid for their work. Personally, I have used the wireless spectrum tv box for two years. It would be a great solution if your contractor didn't add the HDMI port in your situation. Have a good day, and I hope you will solve your issue shortly.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Do a Search on Optimum Cable App. (if that is your service), you can prabably load it on a newer TV, or install it on a Firestick or Roku. Some apps (like Uverse) limit what you get, but Spectrum and ATT Direct (not DirectTV) all all the channels.


----------

